# Live CD e kernel ....[RISOLTO]

## Gyrus

Sto provando l'installazione da Live CD -Stage3- 

seguendo la guida il tutto dovrebbe essere fatto senza collegamento internet ...

tutto fila liscio fino a 

emerge gentoo-source 

Infatti non lo trova , perche' non c'e' , ma allora quale kernel devo usare da un 

live cd senza internet ?

non c'e' neanche genkernel, o meglio c'e' ma richiede delle dipendenze che non ci sono   :Shocked: 

E successo anche a voi ?

GyrusLast edited by Gyrus on Wed May 12, 2004 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu hai dato esattamente questo comando? Perche' se si ti manca una s

```
# emerge gentoo-sources
```

Che comando dai per mergiare genkernel? Che dipendenza non trova?

----------

## joshuait

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tutto fila liscio fino a 
> 
> emerge gentoo-source 
> ...

 

Attenzione... non è semplicemente un errore di battitura?

```
emerge gentoo-sources

```

Ricorda di non fare assolutamente "emerge sync" finchè non hai finito...altrimenti sicuramente non troverai sul LiveCD le stesse versioni...

----------

## Gyrus

No no ho lasciato una 's' scrivendo il post , ma durante l'installazione 

ho scritto bene .....

ho controllato tra i pacchetti all'interno di distfiles ed il kernel non c'e' ,

e questo proprio non lo capisco   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> ho controllato tra i pacchetti all'interno di distfiles ed il kernel non c'e' ,
> 
> e questo proprio non lo capisco  

 

Nell'universal che ho (quello grosso da oltre 600M) c'é tutto. 

Per i gentoo sources ti serve il linux-2-4-25 e il gentoo-sources-2.4.5.patch

----------

## Gyrus

Scusa ma quale versione hai, io ho scaricato quella da quasi 700 Mb ed e' la 2004.0

magari e' un problema di questa versione.

Gyrus

----------

## randomaze

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> Scusa ma quale versione hai, io ho scaricato quella da quasi 700 Mb ed e' la 2004.0
> 
> 

 

Io parlo della Universal 2004.1 

Per la 2004.0 prova a spulciare qualche vecchio topic, mi ricordo che si era parlato di kernel "assenti", comunque almeno un vanilla dovrebbe esserci!

----------

## Gyrus

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Gyrus wrote:*   Scusa ma quale versione hai, io ho scaricato quella da quasi 700 Mb ed e' la 2004.0
> 
>  
> 
> Io parlo della Universal 2004.1 
> ...

 

Ecco appunto ... l'ho beccata proprio alla mia prima installazione ......

adesso scarico la Universal ultima .... a la masterizzo.

PS. La live CD GRP permette di installare Gentoo funzionante senza compilare, nulla.....

ma questo e vero anche per il kernel ?..... 

Cioe GRP o non GRP il kernel va compilato comunque ?

Lo chiedo perche' sto installado Gentoo su 3 PC , (per adesso) di cui 1 vecchiotto,

e la compilazione del kernel e stata molto lunga ... e neppure mi parte , ma questo

e' un'altro post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Gyrus wrote:*   

> PS. La live CD GRP permette di installare Gentoo funzionante senza compilare, nulla.....
> 
> ma questo e vero anche per il kernel ?..... 
> 
> Cioe GRP o non GRP il kernel va compilato comunque ?
> ...

 

Mmm come ho detto in questo post qualcosa lo compila comunque.

Se vuoi non-compilare il kernel, probabilmente puoi cercare di copiare manualmente quello del livecd... (kernel, init, moduli vari).

Ma questo fallo solo se sai quello che stai facendo, altrimenti potrebbe essere più rapido compilare il kernel  :Wink: 

----------

